# Dog Stolen



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Just been on doglost and seen this 
STOLEN!!! By 5 men in blue Cherokee jeep reg V551 Fan. PLEASE everyone WHO GETS THIS EMAIL ALERT...LOG ONTO DOGLOST...FOR MORE INFORMATION..EACH OF YOU CAN HELP...READ THE DOGS BLOG..TX
Phone 1 07747637137


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

mickyb said:


> Just been on doglost and seen this
> STOLEN!!! By 5 men in blue Cherokee jeep reg V551 Fan. PLEASE everyone WHO GETS THIS EMAIL ALERT...LOG ONTO DOGLOST...FOR MORE INFORMATION..EACH OF YOU CAN HELP...READ THE DOGS BLOG..TX
> Phone 1 07747637137


Have they contacted the police and given them the number plate?


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi yes there is a crime number, as the police are trying to find these scum bags


----------

